# 2005 Maxima



## it8ksguts (Sep 12, 2008)

I just purchased a 2005 maxima, and I was wanting to get more horsepower out of it, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I wasn't really concerned about the cost just efficient. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

